# Mudlites for mud....



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

well ive had my mudlites for almost three years and ive come to the conlusion yesterday that they are pretty decent in a lot of mud until you get to the real soupy stuff.


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

i agree


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

they do ok but mine suck in the thick clay


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't like mine it push steers and poor trail traction.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't like mine either. I ended up with laws.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i was thinking bout the laws now so i dont have to buy rims. how do they do in the thick soupy mud?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

IMO Outlaws and Silverbacks are the top two sure enough MUD TIRE. My Outlaws ride rough on hard pack trails and wobble bad around 40 but I very seldom even get close to 40.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

they do whatever you could want them to do


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i watched walker work some stuff on the 30 ml's
Did pretty good.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah im not knocking the mudlites cuz ive been through a lot with them. but now sice i put the snorks on they aint doing what i want them to do. guess it could just be me. i might be going in stuff everyone would get stuck. i dunno


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yes mudlites aren't outlaws or backs but they have served there purpose with me ... but i will be mounting the 32's tomorrow lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the laws and backs are way better pure mud tire. if you decide to get laws don't get the 28's for some reason they ride terrible compared to the other sizes


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

could invest in those new 27 outlaw radials..lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i know for sure i wouldnt go to a smaller size. i was thinkin bout the 29.5s. 10s in front and 12s in back.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

I have 10's on front and 12's out back only 27 tall ,but my next set is going to be 10's on all 4 corners.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

why only 10s in the back?


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I also have the 10's front and 12's rear and I've been thinkin about 10's all the way around. I have a buddy with that setup and he has no complaints...


----------



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

I love my swamplites, i also dont just ride in mud we ride in alittle bit of everything!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

im stayin 12" in the rear, i just like the way the skinny/wides look


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah i dont really like the skinny in the back.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

My 12's almost touch the tank protecter, and when the mud starts to cake up you can hear it some times.I may endup putting spacers on to help this and keep me out of everyone elses ruts.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

o ok. my wheels lift and spacers keep it way out of the way of the tank.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea aftermarket wheel and 12 here and you can see how far away they are


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

That's alot of clearance. Running stock wheels with 12's I have 1/2" of clearance and causes no problems. I would just like a little more room for error.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

1/2 inch is too close to the gas tank for anything in my eyes, much less a tire that's moving at a high rate of speed that could snag a rock and slice that tank open easy


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ well the piece that is close to the tank is a tank protector and about an inch or so in after that is the actually tank


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

how are 28" backs compared to 29.5" laws?


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think you should get the 29.5s and call it quits! You already have the 12 inch rims. The 28s will hold their own no doubt, but the 29.5s are a different beast!


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

My Buddy Has Some 30inch Silverbacks On A 700 Grizzly. Another Has 29.5 Laws On His Can Am 650... And My Brute With NO Lift And 28inch Backs Followed Them Everywhere The Other Day... I Really Didnt Have To Work Much Harder Then They Did... :rockn:


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

mudlites are a good all around tire. ive had no problems w/ mine, but i dont ride through swamps, ponds, or intentionally try to get stuck..

that being said, i may try a set of silverbacks, but i fear for normal trail riding they will suck..


----------



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

Other than being high-centered, I can't recall ever getting stuck with my 27" mud lites. Well, except with my old P300 in some nasty mud in reverse once...but the belt started smoking and the tires didn't spin, so not a tire issue. Which is when I stepped up to a Brute 750. Only had 27" lites on that a few days, so far so good!


----------

